# Das sind es nicht



## Frieder

Ich habe gerade lange über eine Antwort in einem Thread nachgedacht. Kann man das so sagen? Kann man es nicht? Sollte man es so sagen?


_Zitat von bearded_:​Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es sich um echte Modalpartikeln handelt.​​elroys_ Antwor_t:​Ja, das sind es nicht.​
Ich bin kein Fachgrammatiker, aber »das sind es nicht« verkantet sich irgendwie in meiner Sprachverarbeitungshardware. Möglicherweise ist das ja sogar richtig, aber sagen oder schreiben würde ich das so wahrscheinlich nicht.

Optionen:
- Ja, das sind sie nicht
- Nein, das sind sie nicht
- Nein, es handelt sich nicht um Modalpartikeln
- Ja, mit deiner Vermutung liegst du richtig

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Perseas

_Ja, das sind es nicht._


Frieder said:


> Möglicherweise ist das ja sogar richtig, aber sagen oder schreiben würde ich das so wahrscheinlich nicht.


Vielleicht ist das nicht richtig, weil "das" und "es" ähnliche Funktion haben. Was wäre, wenn der Satz "Ja, sie sind es nicht" lautete? ("Ja, das sind sie nicht" wäre eine weitere Option, wie Du schon geschrieben hast).


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> sagen oder schreiben würde ich das so wahrscheinlich nicht.


Ich auch nicht.


Frieder said:


> - Nein, das sind sie nicht.


Das wäre für mich die beste Option, bzw. das, was ich gesagt/ geschrieben hätte.

Oder:
Du hast recht, das sind keine (Modalpartikeln)/ sie nicht.
Nein, das sind keine (Modalpartikeln).


----------



## Thersites

Frieder said:


> Ja, das sind es nicht.



Mir scheint, das "es" hält in diesem Satz die Stelle eines Personalpronomens. Das korrekte Personalpronomen für eine Mehrzahl (wie in diesem Fall: die Partikeln) ist aber nicht "es", sondern "sie".

Also entweder:

_Ja, das *ist es* nicht_ (Singular) oder
_Ja, das *sind sie *nicht _(Plural).

Zu diskutieren wäre ausserdem, ob es nicht korrekterweise heissen müsste:

_*Nein*, das sind sie nicht._

Was würde ich also insgesamt sagen? 

_*Nein, das *(echt)* sind sie *(die Modalpartikeln)* nicht*_
oder
_*Nein, sie *(die Modalpartikeln)* sind es *(echt)* nicht.*_

Dies ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Gruss, Thomas


----------



## bearded

Was ich geschrieben hätte: _Ja, sie sind es nicht _(Letztes von Thomas).  Bezgl. ja/nein bin ich in diesem Fall unsicher.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Bezgl. ja/nein bin ich in diesem Fall unsicher.



Da du keine Frage gestellt hattest, ist es meiner Meinung nach egal, ob in der Antwort_ ja_ oder _nein_ steht. Wichtig ist nur die Aussage, die deine Vermutung bestätigt.



Thomas(CH) said:


> _Ja, das *ist es* nicht_ (Singular) oder
> _Ja, das *sind sie *nicht _(Plural).



Dem kann ich mich anschließen. 

Aber hat nun schon jemand »das sind es nicht« kategorisch für falsch oder richtig erklärt?


----------



## elroy

Ich habe den Satz spontan so geschrieben and dachte natürlich, er sei so richtig. Ich glaube, ich bin (unbewusst) von "*Es* sind keine Modalpartikeln" ausgegangen, daher also "Das (Modalpartikeln) sind *es* nicht". Ob das aber tatsächlich so funktioniert, kann ich natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Du hättest sagen sollen:

_Solche (Modalpartikeln) sind es nicht._​oder:
_Es sind keine solchen (Modalpartikeln)._​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Du hättest sagen sollen:....'_Es sind keine solchen_'


Ist eine solche Antwort denn gängig/idiomatisch? Nach meinen nichtmuttersprachlichen Ohren ist sie nicht gerade so.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Ist eine solche Antwort denn gängig/idiomatisch? Nach meinen nichtmuttersprachlichen Ohren ist sie nicht gerade so.


_Gängig_ wohl eher nicht, da eher gehoben, gerade deswegen aber durchaus _idiomatisch_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Gängig_ wohl eher nicht


 Genau


Gernot Back said:


> eher gehoben, gerade deswegen aber durchaus _idiomatisch_.


Ich würde sagen "gestelzt" und "solche" deswegen nicht verwenden.


----------



## Frieder

Optionen gibt es offenbar zuhauf. Aber einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln scheint recht einfach zu sein im Vergleich zur Antwort auf die Frage: *Richtig oder falsch*? Nur heraus mit der Antwort, und nur keine Angst vor diplomatischen Verwicklungen .

(PS: kann etwas _idiomatisch _sein, obwohl (oder sogar_ weil_) es nicht _gängig _ist? )


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde sagen "gestelzt" und "solche" deswegen nicht verwenden.


Was soll an Grammatikalität _gestelzt_ sein? Die von mir zitierten Varianten 


Gernot Back said:


> _Solche (Modalpartikeln) sind es nicht._​oder:
> _Es sind keine solchen (Modalpartikeln)._​


... sind die einzigen, die die Kongruenz wahren!​
_Ja, das_[Sg.]_ (Modalpartikeln_[Pl.]_) ist es nicht_.​_Ja, das_[Sg.]_ (Modalpartikeln_[Pl.]_) sind sie nicht._​
In beiden Fällen besteht Inkongruenz im Numerus zwischen dem Pronomen und dem Substantiv, das sie ersetzen sollen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> In beiden Fällen besteht Inkongruenz im Numerus zwischen dem Pronomen und dem Substantiv, das sie ersetzen sollen.


Du meinst also, dass "das" nur ein Substantiv im Singular ersetzen kann?

Heißt das, dass (deiner Meinung nach) all diese Beispiele↓  falsch wären?

_Das sind sie - die Moderatoren-Duos._
_Das sind sie: Deutschlands beste Arbeitgeber 2019_
_Persönliche Ursachen für Burnout: Das sind sie. _
_Aktuelle Gewinnzahlen vom 27. September 2019 - Das sind sie._
_usw._


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Heißt das, dass (deiner Meinung nach) all diese Beispiele↓  falsch wären?


Dass das Kopulaverb  _sein_ bei Abweichung im Numerus zwischen Subjekt und Gleichsetzungsnominativ im Plural steht, also ggf. mit letzterem statt mit ersterem kongruiert ist ja unbestritten. Womit ich hier Probleme habe, ist dass das Pronomen _das_ im Singular auf ein Plural-Nomen aus einem vorangegangenen Satz referiert. Die von dir zitierten Überschriften im boulevard-journalistischen Jargon, bei dem Nomen redundant durch Pronomen wieder aufgegriffen werden, sind da nochmal ein Sonderfall.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Womit ich hier Probleme habe, ist dass das Pronomen _das_ im Singular auf ein Plural-Nomen aus einem vorangegangenen Satz referiert.


Damit habe ich keinerlei Probleme.
Und dafür kann ich Dir auch eine Menge nicht "boulevard-journalistische" Belege bringen., z.B.

.... die Spanier ..... »_Nein, das sind keine_ Spanier«, rief der Reisige zurück. »Das sind auch keine Meuterer, Mörder und Diebshallunken 
...... Leute ........ »_Nein, das sind keine_ Roboter. Ich weiß nicht, was sie sind, aber jedenfalls keine Maschinenmenschen. 
_...... Leute ........ Nein das sind keine_ gültigen Zeugen, das sind meine offenbaren Feinde
Was sind das für Wesen?  [....] _ das sind keine_ irdischen Wesen, soweit ich weiß. 
Studenten ..... _Nein, das sind keine_ Einbrecher, sondern Schlimmere, das können nur die adligen Studenten sein,


----------



## Frieder

Darf ich daraus schließen, dass Du »das sind es nicht« für richtig hältst?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> dass Du »das sind es nicht« für richtig hältst?


Richtig oder falsch? - Ich weiß es nicht. 

Sagen würde _ich_ es nicht, sondern .... siehe #3.
"Nein, das sind keine." wäre meine 1. Wahl.


----------



## manfy

Aah! Richtig oder falsch? To be or not to be? Sind *es *die zwei einzigen Fragen, die sich hier stellen?
Antwort: Nein, *das *sind *es *nicht!  

Linguistische Abhandlung dazu: Expecting the Unexpected: Exceptions in Grammar
Auf das OP-Beispiel trifft dies zwar nicht ganz zu, aber es ist ein Beweis, dass dieses Konstrukt nicht kategorisch als falsch bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## Frieder

manfy said:


> Sind *es *die zwei einzigen Fragen, die sich hier stellen?
> Antwort: Nein, *das *sind *es *nicht!



Sind *das* die zwei einzigen Fragen, die sich hier stellen?​Antwort: Nein, *das *sind *sie *nicht!​
... fände ich _wesentlich _idiomatischer. Aber ich sehe schon: wir befinden uns in einer Art sprachwissenschaftlicher Grauzone.



JClaudeK said:


> Richtig oder falsch? - Ich weiß es nicht



Ich auch nicht. Ein weites Feld ...

(@manfy: Leider kann ich in dem verlinkten Artikel _nichts _lesen )


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe den Satz spontan so geschrieben and dachte natürlich, er sei so richtig. Ich glaube, ich bin (unbewusst) von "*Es* sind keine Modalpartikeln" ausgegangen, daher also "Das (Modalpartikeln) sind *es* nicht". Ob das aber tatsächlich so funktioniert, kann ich natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


Die Analogie ist nachvollziehbar, ist aber,  denke ich, doch ein "red herring". _Es sind keine Modalpartikel_ hat ein Pluralsubjekt (_Modalpartikel_) und darum eine Pluralverbform. In Das sind es nicht ist kein formaler Plural, der eine Pluralverbform erzeugten könnte.


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> ​(@manfy: Leider kann ich in dem verlinkten Artikel _nichts _lesen )


Sorry, Google Books hat manchmal Probleme mit Links! Hier ist ein Auszug davon im pdf-Format.
Es bezieht sich auf eine Arbeit von Hubert Haider in Bezug auf Psycholinguistik. Sein angegebenes Beispiel:


> (1) A: Sind es wirklich 47 Umschläge?
> B: Das sind es.


Diese Antwort B ist nun eindeutig wohlgeformt und hier kann man weder "Das ist es" noch "Das sind sie" sagen.
Die meisten Muttersprachler würden zwar mit dem vereinfachten "Ja, sind es" antworten, aber bei weiterer Analyse erkennt man, dass dies nur eine Kurzform von "Ja, [das] sind es" sein kann.


----------



## berndf

Was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied, warum das Beispiel idiomatisch ist, das im OP aber nicht?


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Was ist deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied, warum das Beispiel idiomatisch ist, das im OP aber nicht?


Gute Frage.

Prinzipiell ging's Haider darum, dass der Satz "das sind es" an sich von allen Testpersonen als fehlerhaft erkannt wurde, da das Verb im Plural nicht zum Subjekt und Objekt im anscheinenden Singular passt. Erst nachdem sie anschließend die Frage dazu gesehen haben, haben die meisten den Satz als korrekt oder gar als perfekt bezeichnet. 

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an der mentalen Zuordnung der Pronomen zum entsprechenden Teil der Frage und natürlich die Grundidee, dass 'das' und 'es' eigentlich Singular ausdrücken -- was nicht unbedingt stimmt, beide Wörter können eigentlich auch Plural annehmen.
Sobald eine Frage mit 'sind es...?' beginnt, ist eine Antort mit 'es sind...' praktisch vorprogrammiert.
Haiders Beispiel funktioniert deshalb einwandfrei, weil die Frage "sind es wirklich 47 Umschläge?" eigentlich nur nach der Stückzahl fragt, nicht aber nach dem Nomen!!
Bei der Frage "Sind es wirklich Umschläge?" könnte man sowohl mit "Das sind es" und "Das sind sie" antworten.
Hmm, jetzt merke ich gerade, dass sich dabei die geistige Zuordnung von das und es verdreht:
"Das sind es" --> Das (nämlich Umschläge) sind es (nämlich das 'es' der Frage)
"Das sind sie" --> Das (nämlich Umschläge) sind sie (nämlich die Umschläge) -> Es scheint, hier wird 'das 'es' der Frage mental bereits durch das Nomen Umschläge ersetzt.

Bei der Frage "Sind es wirklich 47?" wäre die Antwort "Das sind sie" falsch, da sich die reine Zahl nicht mit einem Pluralpronomen referenzieren lässt. Hier könnte man auch im Aussagesatz nur "Es sind 47." sagen.

Bei der OP ist die Formulierungsweise schon eine andere, deshalb ist ein direkter Vergleich schwierig.
Darum Anpassung: Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass *es *echte Modalpartikeln *sind*.
Meine bevorzugte Antwort: Nein, sind es (auch) nicht.
Jetzt läge die Erweiterung "Nein, das sind es (auch) nicht." auf der Hand.
Obwohl nun auch "Nein, das sind *sie *(auch) nicht." intuitiv und noch unproblematischer klingt.

 Tja, alles recht schwierig. Prinzipiell glaube ich, dass das ganze mit der mentalen Ersetzung des allgemeinen 'es' mit dem referenzierten Wort zu tun hat. Je mehr Pronomen ein Satz enthält, umso schwieriger wird die mental Zordnung der entsprechenden Referenzen im Kopf.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Prinzipiell glaube ich, dass das ganze mit der mentalen Ersetzung des allgemeinen 'es' mit dem referenzierten Wort zu tun hat.


Nicht eher das "das"? (_Ja, 47 Umschläge sind es -> ja, [das] sind es_).


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Nicht eher das "das"? (_Ja, 47 Umschläge sind es -> ja, [das] sind es_).


Nein, nicht wirklich. Ich habe versucht meine Gedankengänge zu beobachten und mir schien, dass 'das' immer problemlos dem Kernpunkt der Frage zugeordnet wird. Vielleicht auch nur weil es das erste Pronomen ist, dass eine Referenz braucht. Beim anschließenden unvermeidbaren Nachdenken merkte ich aber, dass mein Gehirn bei der logischen Zuordnung auf den Fragesatz hin und her springt und dann kam auch ein Gedanke von Singular/Plural ins Spiel.

In einem normalen Satz, den man nicht erklären, sondern nur verstehen muss, passiert dasselbe im Unterbewusstsein. Man merkt dann meist nur, dass das Gehirn gedanklich hin und her springt und wenn es zu keiner brauchbaren Bedeutung kommt, kommt das Gefühl "das klingt sonderbar" und man beginnt aktiv im Bewusstsein den Satz zu analysieren.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Anders als du halte ich _Ja, sind es _nicht für eine Verkürzung von _Ja, das sind_ ist, sondern ich halte das _das_ für ein vernachlässigbares Füllwort, dessen einzige Funktion das anzeigen des elidirten _47 Umschläge_ ist (_Ja, 47 Umschläge sind es_). Das es steht für mich für gar nichts, so wie im Ausgangssatz _Es sind 47 Umschläge_.


----------



## manfy

Ach so, du sprichst von der grammatikalischen Rechfertigung. Ich weiß nicht, da habe ich mich nicht festgelegt.
Aber aus dem Blickwinkel des Gehirns, wie Information oder Sprache verarbeitet wird, sind unvollständige Sätze eigentlich unmöglich.
Ich sage natürlich auch "Ja, sind es" und alle anderen Arten von elliptischen Konstruktionen, aber das Gehirn braucht eine effektive Referenz zu dem elidierten Wort oder Satzteil, denn sonst kann man gar nicht entscheiden, ob man "Ja, ist es" oder "Ja, sind es" sagen muss.
Das Gehirn hat natürlich eine eigene, interne Informationsverarbeitungsstruktur, die nicht direkt der Grammatikstruktur entspricht und deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob effektiv die Zahl '47' abgespeichert ist oder die Einheit '47 Umschläge' oder doch nur eine Zwischenreferenz von 'das' oder 'es', aber im Endeffekt sind alle Informationseinheiten, die einen Satz ausmachen, vorhanden, gespeichert und referenziert.
Und aus dieser Sicht funktioniert die Idee "leeres Füllwort" nicht so gut.

Diese Gehirnfunktion habe ich auch speziell beim Spanischlernen gemerkt, da Spanisch ja gerne einleitende Personalpronomen fallen lässt. Dieselben werden in meinem Gehirn automatisch durch die Verbkonjugation erzeugt. Somit fehlen diese Personalpronomen in den entsprechenden Sätzen nicht, sondern sie sind impliziert - aber das ist vielleicht nur Definitionssache oder Blickwinkel.


----------



## Thersites

Ich glaube, wir sind hier einfach in etwas, was man eine "Diallele" nennt.

_Ja, das sind es nicht_

Der Satz ist so nicht korrekt. (Er lässt sich sowohl mit der Korrektur des "das" wie auch mit einer Korrektur des "es" berichtigen.

_Ja, sie sind es nicht_
oder
_Ja, das sind sie nicht_

Da es zwei mögliche Auswege gibt, die beide richtig sind, wird deshalb das Auge des Betrachters verwirrt und es entsteht ein intuitives Gefühl, dass der Satz auch richtig sein könnte.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ach so, du sprichst von der grammatikalischen Rechfertigung. Ich weiß nicht, da habe ich mich nicht festgelegt.


Nein, im Gegentum. Ich habe meine Intuition beschrieben.


manfy said:


> das Gehirn braucht eine effektive Referenz zu dem elidierten Wort oder Satzteil, denn sonst kann man gar nicht entscheiden, ob man "Ja, ist es" oder "Ja, sind es" sagen muss.


Eben, _47 Umschläge_. Aber das Pronomen _das_ braucht zumindest mein Gehirn nicht. Und auch das _es_ ist für mich ein für nicht stehendes "Gerüstwort".


----------



## manfy

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich glaube, wir sind hier einfach in etwas, was man eine "Diallele" nennt.


 Ich befürchte, so einfach geht es nicht. Deine Aussage entspricht dem, was Horst Simon & Heike Wiese im Vorwort zu _Expecting the unexpected – exceptions in grammar_ beschrieben haben: Grammatikausnahmen werden gerne vom Tisch gewischt oder als dialektal beeinflusste Sonderlichkeit abgetan.

Vorab dazu, "das sind es" ist natürlich eine ganz spezielle Ausnahme und sollte auch von "normalen" Deutschlernern nicht groß versucht werden zu verstehen, aber letztendlich ist es eine reale, existierende Ausnahme zur Standardgrammatik, die nicht ganz einfach zu erklären ist.

Deine vorgeschlagenen Ausweichmöglichkeiten funktionieren nicht immer. Wie würdest du folgenden Dialog vervollständigen:


> A: Ich habe drei Fragen an Dich.
> B: Sind es auch wirklich nur drei?
> A: Ja, ___________________


A1: das sind es
A2: das sind sie
A3: sie sind es

 Damit sieht die Sache schon anders aus, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

A4: Ja, *die* sind es!


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich glaube, dass unser Problem darin besteht, dass das _das_ und das _sie_/_die_/_es_ (also sowohl das Subjekt, als auch der Gleichsetzungsnominativ) jeweils auf das gleiche Satzglied aus dem vorangegangenen Satz referieren, wodurch die Aussage tautologisch wird.


Frieder said:


> Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass es sich um echte Modalpartikeln handelt.​Elroys_ Antwor_t:
> Ja, *das* sind *es*/*die*/*sie* nicht.​


----------



## Thersites

manfy said:


> Damit sieht die Sache schon anders aus, oder?


Provisorisch 1:0 für dich. Aaaber … ich denke noch  Thomas


----------

